# FW - Contemptor Pattern Dreadnought



## GrizBe

New from Forge World, the Contemptor Pattern Dreadnaught!

Experimental rules here: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/c/Contemptor.pdf





































Its bigger then a normal Dread!










The rules look interesting.. especially all the blanked out weapon options...

Furioso Variant? 










Also, Carcharadon transfers:


----------



## Bubblematrix

I actually like it, I don't know why and I am sure that people will flame me for it, but I think it has coolness.


----------



## GrizBe

I like it too. Be great for really ancient character Dreadnaughts I think.


----------



## effigy22

That thing is freaking ace! Love it! Now we just need to get GW to replace the existing dreadnought range with that! 

Looks a lot more imposing and not a stubby legged freak.


----------



## GrizBe

effigy22 said:


> That thing is freaking ace! Love it! Now we just need to get GW to replace the existing dreadnought range with that!
> 
> Looks a lot more imposing and not a stubby legged freak.


I'm with you on that... This thing instead of the Ven Dread.


----------



## torealis

I love it. Looks like the old IG Robots..


----------



## bitsandkits

About fecking time!!! never liked the box on legs (sorry Jes) this reminds me of the dreds of yesteryear ! good alternative to those who dont like the GK dreadknight possibly?


----------



## TheSpore

I dont know I alwyas thought the current dread look was very unique and had its own flavor to it, This thing to me just makes me think of battle tech


----------



## Words_of_Truth

*drools*

Umm think I could use the arm on my Crimson Fists Venerable Dreadnought?

On a side note during my research into the Chacharodon's I realised theres an orc star system with the same name, isn't that a wee bit awkward?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

:shok: need one!


----------



## bitsandkits

looks like the fist arm has the ability to be used as left or right the same way the titans do, not a bad price really, comes in about £45 with two arms.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Also another reason for a heresy style army >.<


----------



## arlins

Like it . like the fluff
Like the " Forbidden " over the blancked out weapon entrys , just makes me want one more.
Just one niggle 
It looks a little transformer,ish to me 
Put it on a board with a dreadknight and id be tempted to shout " autobots transform "
to see if they turned into a car or something


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon

Oh sweet Jesus, I'm getting me one of those for my Flesh Tearers! Now I just need to figure out how to attach some nice big chainblades to those fists.


----------



## xenobiotic

I think... I might... But I already have 6 dreadnoughts not even painted. Then again they will need a suitable leader...


----------



## Synack

Can't say I like it tbh, but it looks like what the dread knight should have been tbh.


----------



## Dawnstar

Im very tempted to have one of these for my World Eaters Chaos army... Seems like a suitable replacement for the pathetic Chaos Dread they have at the moment to me


----------



## aboytervigon

If you look at the rules it says "Until a specific variant of this is featured in the forthcoming book the contempter as listed here may be used in a codex chaos space marines army"

So this is gonna be in the chaos codex!


----------



## Dawnstar

aboytervigon said:


> If you look at the rules it says "Until a specific variant of this is featured in the forthcoming book the contempter as listed here may be used in a codex chaos space marines army"
> 
> So this is gonna be in the chaos codex!


Just beat me to it :laugh:

I assume it's either that, or being written into all Imperium SM armies

Anyone else think the blanked out option under Extra-Armour is Daemonic Possession? What else could it be really


----------



## Zodd

I must admit that i am tempted..a lot. And it can even be used by CSM, for now.
Hmm.. Moriar as IC in this dread..nice dreams.


----------



## Cypher871

Hmm, not too sure on this one - definitely a bit of 'Eddy' and 'Fury' inspiration in there. It may grow on me but I'm not sold on it yet. At least the Space Sharks have got some transfers now so perhaps we might start seeing some chapter specific stuff besides Tyberos.


----------



## TheSpore

the space sharks are one of those chapters Ide like to see fleshed out more than just being another paint scheme


----------



## SGMAlice

Hell Yes! That looks Epic!

Available for Chaos Space Marines too XD

Already Added to the Rules and Units Compendium 

SGMAlice


----------



## JaqTaar

aboytervigon said:


> If you look at the rules it says "Until a specific variant of this is featured in the forthcoming book the contempter as listed here may be used in a codex chaos space marines army"
> 
> So this is gonna be in the chaos codex!


It might refer to an Imperial Armour book.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

I just came.

Seriously, that thing is awesome!


----------



## Midge913

Awesome looking piece! Good find mate!


----------



## deathwatch27

I like it but as an anime robot not a dreadnought. Would make a cool DK model. May have to paint it yellow with black stripes... ..oops thats transformers again.


----------



## Djinn24

Wow, that thing looks wicked. I really and thinking about snagging one for my Soul Drinkers.


----------



## Grokfog

Aw, retro as fuck! I gotta get me one of those!


----------



## ownzu

bit expensive innit


----------



## GrizBe

ownzu said:


> bit expensive innit


Well, its £45 for one with both arms. A Ven Dread is £28. Considering that the Contemptor is fully resin, and, going by the picture comparrison, about 20% larger then a normal dread, I'd say its pretty fairly priced.


----------



## Achaylus72

It looks like an old fashioned Washing Machine on legs.

Sorta like.

Lost in Space meets Transformers.

Danger, danger Will Robinson.

I hate it.


----------



## Cypher871

TheSpore said:


> the space sharks are one of those chapters Ide like to see fleshed out more than just being another paint scheme


You need to read the IA 10 Badab War book then...plenty of character about them in there.

In brief:

They are a very old Chapter - unknown founding but thought to be around M32/33 during the Astropath Wars.

Share several genome markers in common with the Raven Guard. Greyish pale skin, liquid black eyes.

Display none of the more modern symbols of the Imperium - i.e no Aquilas or symbology that would mark them out as being Astartes.

Despatched into the outer darkness beyond the Imperiums borders on an endless voyage to seek and destroy the enemies of mankind.

They are a rapid strike force, brutal to the point of being cold-blooded killers. Show complete disregard for civilian casualties caught up in their battles. Prefer close combat or firing at point blank range - attack hard and fast to inflict maximum damage in the shortest time

All carry blades and chain weapons regardless of whether they are Tactical, Assault or Devastators.

Predominantly use MkV Heresy pattern Power Armour and Phobos pattern Bolt guns and considerable numbers of Tactical Dreadnought armour, some clearly modified in unorthodox ways.

There's loads of other stuff but too much to hint at here.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Pretty much what I was thinking of building for my Ad Mech SM army anyhoo.

I'll take three when they have some more arm options.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

If only the chapter I'd chosen hadn't been nearly wiped out


----------



## gen.ahab

This sucker is getting one giant ass axe, a shit load of wolf pelts, and some rune carvings. GIMME!


----------



## presc1ence

Looks very cool but is WAY too man like for a 40k dread. 
It would be fine for a pre-heresy, But seems far too hi-tech for the current mechanicus.

I've always liked the dread models!


----------



## tu_shan82

I like it. Looks a bit like a Warjack, so I wonder if GW will be on the receiving end of a cease and desist letter for a change. I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to use one, I've got the option of either starting a Luna Wolves army, or including a small force of Consecrators to my Unforgiven strike force.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

tu_shan82 said:


> Looks a bit like a Warjack, so I wonder if GW will be on the receiving end of a cease and desist letter for a change.


I doubt it; there have been similar Dreadnoughts in pre-Heresy artwork for many years so they could probably say they are basing it on their own existing IP.


----------



## SonofVulkan

I don't like it. They should leave the "battle-suits" to the Tau.


----------



## rasolyo

I HAVE AWAKENED TO LAY WASTE TO OUR ENEMIES.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Looks more like a Warjack than a Dreadnaught.

EDIT: Someone seems to have already pointed that out. That's what I get for skim-reading posts.


----------



## GreatUncleanOne

I think it looks frickin awesome!!!! more weapon options would be good but still loving it. wonder if they'll do a chaosified one. will have to see if bank account can take the hit


----------



## Wusword77

presc1ence said:


> Looks very cool but is WAY too man like for a 40k dread.
> It would be fine for a pre-heresy, But seems far too hi-tech for the current mechanicus.


I agree. This pattern Dread looks like it would be very fast in terms of movement and move in a much more "human" manner. Not at all like the clumsy Dreads we currently have.

Maybe this plus the Knight Titan formed the basis for the Dreadknight? :scratchhead: Design aspects are similar being more rounded then normal Imperial tech.

I'm also wondering what kind of tech they blanked out on the units rules.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I think the "head" should be lower down rather than mimicking the armour of a Terminator. The leg armour looks to mech like as well, maybe a little rougher.


----------



## presc1ence

Wusword77 said:


> I agree. This pattern Dread looks like it would be very fast in terms of movement and move in a much more "human" manner. Not at all like the clumsy Dreads we currently have.


EXACTLY! I can completely see how it ties into the proto-look terminator/dread armour.


----------



## IanC

LOVE IT!!!

Will have to buy one. And magnetise the weapons as they come out.

ORDERED. Plus 2 CCWs. Yummy!


----------



## Azkaellon

Sexy! It will look great in my pre-heresy army


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

oh, if I was not so working on my DE right now... that would be a nice addition to my wolves > < (I hate the box dreads)


----------



## ownzu

think im gonna buy one from birthday moneys
how good is fw postage?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Do you think I'd get away with having one in a Crimson Fist army? :s


----------



## Svartmetall

I like it, it reminds me a lot of the stuff in the 'Horus Heresy - Collected Visions' book.


----------



## Codex Todd

Words_of_Truth said:


> Do you think I'd get away with having one in a Crimson Fist army? :s


Yes  as a second founding chapter it could be a relic from the past!


----------



## piemaster

Its not for me but it looks in keeping with Warhammer 30,000


----------



## Words_of_Truth

As long as my army is pre-rynn worlds disaster I guess it'll be ok 

Edit Is there a new Chaos Codex coming out soon? ?


----------



## Maidel

For anyone who is saying that GW ripped this design off of another company, well, this design of dreadnough pre-dates the ones that are currently in 40K - the old plastic epic dreadnoughts were basically this design, but with slightly more pronounced shoulder pads. 
http://wargamingworkshop.wordpress.com/games-armies/epic-armageddon/chaos-iron-warriors-cult/
Just scroll down to the fifth unit and there we go.


----------



## cragnes417

kinda have mix feeling for it but it does look awesome though


----------



## Judas Masias

Words_of_Truth said:


> As long as my army is pre-rynn worlds disaster I guess it'll be ok
> 
> Edit Is there a new Chaos Codex coming out soon? ?


The next Chaos Codex will be the first Codex to come out just after 40k 6th Edition and will be for the 4 Chaos Gods rather than Renegades. The old codex will get a WD update.

As for this Dreadnought it's Fucking Awsome and i will be getting one for my Space Wolves and 2 for my Grey Knights.


----------



## Maidel

Judas Masias said:


> The next Chaos Codex will be the first Codex to come out just after 40k 6th Edition and will be for the 4 Chaos Gods rather than Renegades. The old codex will get a WD update..


Source please :biggrin:


----------



## yanlou

OMFG, its fucking awesome, im in love with it, Drools, and it comes out a day after my Brithday, i hope i get some money to buy this beauty.

And i dont how people can say it looks like something from transformers or anime, as it doesnt and looks almost exactly like the dreads in the Horus heresy- collected visions book obviously some people have seen the artwork for these kind of dreads.

Anyway love the rules and yes can be used by Chaos Marines with the current rules if im reading it rightly, so actually fully sane dreads yes, awesome, and one of the best things about it is, it looks fully posable as well.

All we need now is some pre-heresy Terminator models and were virtually set for Pre-heresy stuff. I reckon thats what we'll see next, maybe different Marks as well.


----------



## gen.ahab

Maidel said:


> Source please :biggrin:


Perhaps he has gotten a vision from a higher power, or Jes Goodwin, whichever one comes first. 

And no, it isn't coming out soon. Least I don't think it is.


----------



## Djinn24

From what I understand the Eldar are rumored as being a strong contender for first dex post 6th ed. I want to see the rest of the weapon options for this thing.


----------



## Judas Masias

Maidel said:


> Source please :biggrin:


Heresy is not the only site that i have found this these rumours on. This information is all over place right now.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=92589

Quoted from the rumoured source.

** first 6th edition codexes, but release before or with rulebook, small release with single or two waves: Black Templars (1 waves: 2x plactic, 2x Finecast), Tau (1 wave: 3x plastic boxes, 4x Finecast), Necrons (2 waves)

* first real 6th edition codex: Codex Chaos Legions, really big release in three waves, doesn’t invalidate Codex Chaos Space Marines which gets extensive White Dwarf update as Codex Renegade Space Marines

* two starter sets, each with rules, dices, movement markers, mission booklet, one with Dark Angels and fitting scenery, the other with Black Legion and Chaos scenery. You can combine both to play the campaign or use one set alone to play a selection of dumbed down scenarios against every other force, first starter set that comes with a model for a well established special character*


----------



## Judas Masias

gen.ahab said:


> Perhaps he has gotten a vision from a higher power, or Jes Goodwin, whichever one comes first.
> 
> And no, it isn't coming out soon. Least I don't think it is.


If i have been hearing things right 6th edition may be comming out next year sometime:dunno:


----------



## Fallen DA

My Pre-Heresy DA's need one or two:wink:. A fleet of foot Dreadnought... And I like the design, reminds me of the originals. And since there's already a Character out in Pre-Heresy, or at least older Termie Armour for the Badab War. I'm gonna assume there a very good chance of getting Pre-Heresy Terminators at some point:victory:


----------



## HOBO

Judas Masias said:


> If i have been hearing things right 6th edition may be comming out next year sometime:dunno:


I heard that to...mid 2012, somewhere around there. Plenty of other Forums have being chatting about it for many months now.


----------



## gen.ahab

JM, 
Those are RUMORS. You are treating them as FACT. That is WRONG. 

6th Ed will, probably, come out in the forth quarter of the fiscal year, so since it will probably come out in the forth quarter of 2012, it will might be in 2013. Maybe later 2012 if 3rd.


Btw, bout 60% of that rumor post is shit.


----------



## tu_shan82

Maidel said:


> For anyone who is saying that GW ripped this design off of another company, well, this design of dreadnough pre-dates the ones that are currently in 40K - the old plastic epic dreadnoughts were basically this design, but with slightly more pronounced shoulder pads.
> http://wargamingworkshop.wordpress.com/games-armies/epic-armageddon/chaos-iron-warriors-cult/
> Just scroll down to the fifth unit and there we go.


I wasn't being serious about the cease and desist letter and the whole GW ripping off PP thing. My comment was meant to be tongue in cheek, however with the internet it's a lot harder to communicate your intention when leaving a comment than it is with spoken language. I was serious however though when I did say that it resembles a Warjack, however I think any similarities between the two are purely coincidental.



Judas Masias said:


> The next Chaos Codex will be the first Codex to come out just after 40k 6th Edition and will be for the 4 Chaos Gods rather than Renegades. The old codex will get a WD update.
> 
> As for this Dreadnought it's Fucking Awsome and i will be getting one for my Space Wolves and 2 for my Grey Knights.





Maidel said:


> Source please :biggrin:


It's part of the latest round of rumors regarding 6th edition from Blood of Shittens which can be found here, and I must say I find those rumors to be highly questionable and advise anyone who reads them to take them with a very large dose of salt.


----------



## HOBO

Just read the Rules for it and they mention that this pattern features many 
systems in common with the Legio Cybernetica's dread battle-automata. Man I hope that is an inkling that FW are close to (getting closer anyway) giving us an Ad Mech force...I'll be all over that irregardless of the cost involved.


----------



## Judas Masias

gen.ahab said:


> JM,
> Those are RUMORS. You are treating them as FACT. That is WRONG.
> 
> 6th Ed will, probably, come out in the forth quarter of the fiscal year, so since it will probably come out in the forth quarter of 2012, it will might be in 2013. Maybe later 2012 if 3rd.
> 
> 
> Btw, bout 60% of that rumor post is shit.


Cool your heels there son i never said that any of it was fact, written in stone or tatooed on my ass, someone wanted the to know where i got the infomation and i gave it to him plane and simple. As for the rumour the 2 things that i hope are true is the 1st Codex that will be released after 6th edition is Codex Chaos Legions and the 2 new starter box sets with Dark Angels in one and Chaos Black Legion in the outher.


----------



## gen.ahab

Judas Masias said:


> The next Chaos Codex _*will*_ be the first Codex to come out just after 40k 6th Edition and will be for the 4 Chaos Gods rather than Renegades. The old codex will get a WD update.


See the bold, underlined and italicized bit.


----------



## Justindkates

Yeah I dig this Dread a lot, I think I may order one for my Raven Guard when I see the other weapons options.


----------



## Maidel

tu_shan82 said:


> I wasn't being serious about the cease and desist letter and the whole GW ripping off PP thing. My comment was meant to be tongue in cheek, however with the internet it's a lot harder to communicate your intention when leaving a comment than it is with spoken language. I was serious however though when I did say that it resembles a Warjack, however I think any similarities between the two are purely coincidental.


Reading my own post back surprised me because I sounded a whole lot harsher than I actually meant to be. I was mostly trying to show how close it was to the old epic dreadnought, but it came off sounding like some sort of attack.
Appologies, I had too much wine last night. :drinks:




Judas Masias said:


> Cool your heels there son i never said that any of it was fact,.


Looks like I wasnt the only one who got that impression:



gen.ahab said:


> See the bold, underlined and italicized bit.


Rumours are like chinese whispers, the rumour starts off that something might be comming in the next few years, the next time its posted it will be in exactly two years, the third time its posted it will be in two years and is going to be awesome, the fourth time its posted it will be in exactly 2 years, to the day, and will be awesome and will cost 4 times what the previous one cost... etc etc


----------



## bitsandkits

we wont ever see DA chapter in a starter box, it will be vanilla, marines are the biggest sellers so will always be included in the box, but GW are not going to put chapter specific models in the box, also why would they suddenly switch to a single player format? they never have done that why would they start now? 40k is a two player game, so two armies will be in the box, sounds like people are wishlisting 40k into the warmachine starter format.


----------



## Maidel

bitsandkits said:


> we wont ever see DA chapter in a starter box,


They did a few versions ago with Black templars in the box.

Sure they were 'vanilla' marines, but they were painted up as black templars - so perhaps the same will happen, but with dark angels?


----------



## Sworn Radical

Thumbs up for the Contemptor.
Reminds me of the battle robots from the old Rogue Trader days amongst other things. Maybe I'll be getting one for my Tyrant's Legion ... but then I'd have to field Huron .... naaah. :laugh:


----------



## coke123

Damn, if they make autocannon arms for this sucker, then I'm sold!

Funny thing is, this'll be cheaper than buying a GW dreadnought...


----------



## Cypher871

coke123 said:


> Damn, if they make autocannon arms for this sucker, then I'm sold!
> 
> Funny thing is, this'll be cheaper than buying a GW dreadnought...


Because of the exchange rate thing?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I think I may get one with two close combat weapons for my crimson fists, suitable I think.


----------



## Fallen DA

coke123 said:


> Damn, if they make autocannon arms for this sucker, then I'm sold!
> 
> Funny thing is, this'll be cheaper than buying a GW dreadnought...


Looks like they will be making Twin Linked Auto Cannon Arms for it. They've included them in the experimental rules along with a Twin linked Flamer. BUT the price is slightly more expensive than the regular Dreads, according to the prices I saw when I looked on FW anyway. But not enough to stop me buying one..... Or Two...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Fallen DA said:


> Looks like they will be making Twin Linked Auto Cannon Arms for it. They've included them in the experimental rules along with a Twin linked Flamer. BUT the price is slightly more expensive than the regular Dreads, according to the prices I saw when I looked on FW anyway. But not enough to stop me buying one..... Or Two...


yeah, WHEN I get back to working on my SW, im buying three of these and if they dont have autocannons by then, im buying the CCW arms and some autocannon bits


----------



## bitsandkits

Maidel said:


> They did a few versions ago with Black templars in the box.
> 
> Sure they were 'vanilla' marines, but they were painted up as black templars - so perhaps the same will happen, but with dark angels?


True enough, but that was 3rd edition and it was prior to having chapter orientated codex and chapter specific plastics, GW have a huge boner for ultramarines, plus this just reminds me of a few years ago when people were 200% certain that assault on black reach would have crimson fists in the box....well we know how that worked out, the box might have DA in it but they will be painted blue with white U on the shoulder. 
To be honest i dont see a new set of rules coming for 2 years, plenty of life in these and the Assualt on black reach is an awesome set and there are plenty of armies still needing codex and second or third waves in this edition, 40k as it is now has plenty of life left in it, 6th edition i think is further away than people think and alot of focus will be shifted to Hobbit in the next 12 -18 months.


----------



## the cabbage

I like the comtemptor OK as a model, but _for me _it's just not 40K enough.


----------



## Cypher871

bitsandkits said:


> we wont ever see DA chapter in a starter box, it will be vanilla, marines are the biggest sellers so will always be included in the box, but GW are not going to put chapter specific models in the box, also why would they suddenly switch to a single player format? they never have done that why would they start now? 40k is a two player game, so two armies will be in the box, sounds like people are wishlisting 40k into the warmachine starter format.





bitsandkits said:


> True enough, but that was 3rd edition and it was prior to having chapter orientated codex and chapter specific plastics, GW have a huge boner for ultramarines, plus this just reminds me of a few years ago when people were 200% certain that assault on black reach would have crimson fists in the box....well we know how that worked out, the box might have DA in it but they will be painted blue with white U on the shoulder.
> To be honest i dont see a new set of rules coming for 2 years, plenty of life in these and the Assualt on black reach is an awesome set and there are plenty of armies still needing codex and second or third waves in this edition, 40k as it is now has plenty of life left in it, 6th edition i think is further away than people think and alot of focus will be shifted to Hobbit in the next 12 -18 months.


Did you get your threads crossed mate...not sure what this has to do with the Contemptor? I know you were discussing starter sets in the *'BOK's rideroftheerk' thread.*


----------



## bitsandkits

Cypher871 said:


> Did you get your threads crossed mate...not sure what this has to do with the Contemptor? I know you were discussing starter sets in the *'BOK's rideroftheerk' thread.*


no, Judas brought up sixth edition on page 7 of the thread,have you been skipping thread pages...tut tut i expect better from a yorkshireman:biggrin:

granted 6th edition has litterally nothing to do with this awesome model as far as i can tell, but i didnt start it....but i am guilty of carrying it on.


----------



## Cypher871

:laugh: Naw, I was trying to figure out where the discussion came from, I just couldn't spot it...I am going thread blind...I'm getting on now you know, will need a zimmer frame soon :wink:


----------



## coke123

Cypher871 said:


> Because of the exchange rate thing?


Yup. I'll be picking up two of these bad boys at games day (no shipping either). Comes out $10 cheaper, assuming they don't jack up the prices for Australian GD (who would be suprised if they did?), in which case I'll just tag myself on to a FW order group.



Fallen DA said:


> Looks like they will be making Twin Linked Auto Cannon Arms for it. They've included them in the experimental rules along with a Twin linked Flamer. BUT the price is slightly more expensive than the regular Dreads, according to the prices I saw when I looked on FW anyway. But not enough to stop me buying one..... Or Two...


My concern is whether they'll make them for both arms, since that isn't an option in their experimental rules. I want these as GK Psyflemen. Although judging from the TL lascannons, it seems that the guns are made to fit either arm. Which would be sweet.


----------



## GrizBe

bitsandkits said:


> granted 6th edition has litterally nothing to do with this awesome model as far as i can tell.


We now discover that 6th, is Warhammer 30k heresy edition, with old fashioned armors and dark ages tech, and having to feild a legion where 1 marine = 1pt .


----------



## Fallen DA

coke123 said:


> My concern is whether they'll make them for both arms, since that isn't an option in their experimental rules. I want these as GK Psyflemen. Although judging from the TL lascannons, it seems that the guns are made to fit either arm. Which would be sweet.


From the look of them the arms are interchangable, so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

bitsandkits said:


> ...a lot of focus will be shifted to Hobbit in the next 12 -18 months.


It is true.

GW have already started upgrading the hard line leading form Nottingham to my house so they can support the increased bandwidth needed for their new All Hobbit, All The Time webcast.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

the cabbage said:


> I like the comtemptor OK as a model, but _for me _it's just not 40K enough.


You're right, it's from the 30k Era


----------



## Judas Masias

Look all i did is try to anwser someones question abought when the next Chaos Codex may be comming out and a gave him a response with what i have seen from the 6th edition rumours thats all. I am not clameing that any of the information given is 100% rock solid.:friends::drinks:


----------



## smitty23

Anyone?


----------



## Cypher871

smitty23 said:


> Anyone?


Nothing there mate.


----------



## Grimskul25

This is what I originally thought dreadnoughts should look like, not the little stunty things they are now in 40K. Well that goes to show how far down the Imperium has fallen technologically, a technological relic to them would be like the equivalent of a toaster oven to us.


----------



## lav25gunner

About f'ing time. I always hated those damn midget legs they Dreads have.


----------



## boreas

I love it... Now, I can have the whole family! Papa Dread (a Dreadknight) with Baby Dread in the front, Mama Dread (the contemptor) and Teen Dread (regular box dread).

Phil


----------



## HOBO

I have a lot of models with the SM pre heresy armour on them, so I might replace my 3 metal Ven Dreads with these Contemptor ones to fit the pre heresy theme some more.
Have to be with Multi-meltas though because they're in Drop Pods.


----------



## mad matt

I´ve ordered one of these right away after I say the first pictures on Friday evening. I think with some more decoration and occasional bits here and there it might be a great extension for my black templars barbarossa crusade. Looking for more weapon options and Heresy Terminators. Then I really might start a full grown "short after heresy battleforce... :so_happy:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Oh, this is going on the wishlist. Not sure when I'll next put in an order to FW, but with this and the recent heavy weapons pack, they are tempting me to put together another order.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I can't decide on what weapons to go for as I'm a Crimson fist and already have a Dreadnought with a Lascannon, so I was thinking something medium range or melee like.


----------



## Entarion

I fell in love :blush:


----------



## Djinn24

I want some of these for my Soul Drinkers army.


----------



## Maidel

There is very little stopping me from making a 30K army now. 

Im holding off the urge for now - but its very very difficult...


----------



## TheReverend

man!! how awesome is that bad boy!?!?! hope they bring some alternative weapons out for him though because as many had noted, we generally have an abundance of lascannons because they tend to come with all the other kits.

This is on my list 

Rev


----------



## Lash Machine

it's just a shame dreads are not top notch in the lists. great model although slightly warmachine Cygnar. I would consider buying one if i needed a dread at some point in the future.


----------



## yanlou

I think the rules for the Contempter are top notch, most definitely better then reg dreads.

Now i wonder if they'll do what theyve done with there MK IV dread and make chapter and legions specific dreads, would look awesome, altho from the the note at the bottom of the pdf there might be a chaos version of the model anyway, Death Guard version anyone.


----------



## Warlock in Training

Has anyone notice the Dreadknight being all sleek and sexy futuristic look... now this Dread? I see a new Trend in Dread Designs for future releases.


----------



## yanlou

I dont think it will be a new trend in dread designs, considering that the Contemptor is a much older design, created with technology long lost or forgotten, Tech more advanced and better understood, meaning designs been more streamlined and better functioning and as it also shares systems incommen with the Legio Cybernetica , so dreads will continue to be as they are now, boxs and stubby legs (which isnt a bad thing, it just has it own charm).


----------



## Warlock in Training

I like th current Dreads, they look like Walking Tanks are suppose to.


----------



## Grins1878

Love the Contemptor, going to have to start a 'not the wedding fund' fund away from the prying eyes of the mrs... I like the idea of this standing over the ven dread and the ironclad 

There's been some sweet FW and GW releases over the past few months, I've been well impressed!


----------



## Usaal

Please tell me they are not going to start making everything with the Retro Warhammer40K look?
I didnt like the look back in 2nd edition and I am not a fan of it now. I love the new models and new look to everything.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Usaal said:


> Please tell me they are not going to start making everything with the Retro Warhammer40K look?
> I didnt like the look back in 2nd edition and I am not a fan of it now. I love the new models and new look to everything.


Problem with the retro models is the crafting ability wasn't as good as it is now, which means they can add a lot more "movement" to the models. I like them tbh, the most appealing part of Warhammer 40k is actually it's foundation which is set in 30k.


----------



## MidnightSun

Nice to see a Chaos Dreadnought that is actaully useable. They're not too different in costs, either.

Midnight


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I'm not too impressed by the body to be honest, but I do like the weapons. I wonder if that fist will fit into the shoulder housing for their dread chain fist. It might look a bit too big on a standard dread, but that might look cool too.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution

I really like it, when I first saw it I was a bit 50-50 on the torso at first but the more I look at it the more I like, and I'm with other people on the normal dread.. I have never seen it being practical for battle, the boxy legs and clumsy movement and what not, this model looks like it could actually lead an assault into enemy lines and keep up with the rest of the marines and rip apart the enemies of the Imperium .

I will be getting some for my Dark angels, hunt down the fallen in style!

its like the GW Tau battle-suits compared to the FW one, I have never liked the box style of the GW ones especially when you put it along side the slick style of the rest of the Tau but then you look at the FW ones and they look fantastic (gonna be buying them too when I start the tau after the Space marines lol)


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Surely Bjorn the Fell-Handed should be in one of these?


----------



## Maidel

Words_of_Truth said:


> Surely Bjorn the Fell-Handed should be in one of these?


Not necessarily - he was the first wolf lord after Russ. Therefore he fell well after the end of the hersey and thus, probably missed these.


----------



## Judas Masias

I wonder how much taller the Dredknight is compaired to the Contemptor? Because i think it would make a cool Dredknight.


----------



## shaantitus

For us in aus it is cheaper than the dreadknight and about the same price as a Ven Dread. Beautiful model. Based accurately off the artwork in The Horus Heresy Collected Visions. Despite my continuous boiling anger towards GW, forgeworld continue to excell. Most impressive. I would however find it unlikley that this will end up in any codex. This is an IA unit.


----------



## Azkaellon

shaantitus said:


> For us in aus it is cheaper than the dreadknight and about the same price as a Ven Dread. Beautiful model. Based accurately off the artwork in The Horus Heresy Collected Visions. Despite my continuous boiling anger towards GW, forgeworld continue to excell. Most impressive. I would however find it unlikley that this will end up in any codex. This is an IA unit.


I hope FW releases IARE-HERESY or somthing.....then my Ba army would be ever so happy......


----------



## Boc

Once more options come out (and they clarify that little CSM blurb at the bottom) I'd definitely be tempted to get some for my CSM army. Cool looking models, as many of said, but also not quite as harsh looking as 40K is.


----------



## Cypher871

I was down at WHW again today and held one of these in my hands for a closer inspection. Lovely detail - goes without saying - the legs, lower torso and arms are all really nice BUT, I just cannot get over that ugly upper torso and it looks no better from the rear. It was quite funny actually as the Lascannon arm fell off...it was held on with blue-tac. :laugh:


----------



## whiplash308

I see a lot of good comments on this, and here comes a bad comment:

It looks like a damn balloon. Yeah the Furioso one looks kinda cool, but it's too round. :/


----------



## GrizBe

On the 'roundness' of the armor.. Personally I like it as it makes the dreadnaught look more like a giant suit of armor, which, when you think about it, is basically what one is. A giant suit of power armor, with extra life support and other gubbins, so a great warrior can continue his fight.


----------



## Brother Ultor

GrizBe said:


> On the 'roundness' of the armor..


 and to the "ballon" comments: 









On a serious note,has anyone noticed that if you get two close combat arms,and cut the right handed arm just before the fingers start,you could probably attach a FW Ryza pattern Leman Russ Executioner plasma gun turret to end up with a M30K style plasma cannon dread? Also,could it be possible to somehow attach the Contemptor`s legs to a regular dreadnought body?


----------



## Cypher871

Just noticed they have painted variants on the site now. It looks a fuck site better painted...actually it reminds me of an ABC warrior (that's from the comic 2000AD for all you young 'uns out there).


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

I like it since it is basically a Horus Heresy dread but I have two questions. Is the imperial eagle on the throat plate separate so I could use it as a chaos dread and second any word on a chaos version?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Lord of Rebirth said:


> I like it since it is basically a Horus Heresy dread but I have two questions. Is the imperial eagle on the throat plate separate so I could use it as a chaos dread and second any word on a chaos version?


The Blood Angels one doesn't appear to have it there


----------



## Cypher871

Lord of Rebirth said:


> I like it since it is basically a Horus Heresy dread but I have two questions. Is the imperial eagle on the throat plate separate so I could use it as a chaos dread and second any word on a chaos version?



The one I looked at looked like it was an integtral part so they may be making more than one carapace...the blood Angel variant doesn't look like it has been modded.


----------



## yanlou

Iv only just noticed it myself, but it actually says this "Blood Angels version shown in some images for illustration purposes converted by Mark Bedford." so it looks like the imperial aquila and purity seals are modeled on.


----------



## GrizBe

Cypher871 said:


> Just noticed they have painted variants on the site now. It looks a fuck site better painted...actually it reminds me of an ABC warrior (that's from the comic 2000AD for all you young 'uns out there).


Erm.... Psst.... I posted coloured versions in my origional post, they've been up there all along


----------



## IanC

Got mine in the post yesterday. Urm, FW are really skimping with the instructions nowadays. At least you used to get a little sheet with a parts list a general overview. Oh well, it does look cool even in bits.


----------



## mad matt

Mine hasn´t arrived yet...


----------



## IanC

Built mine already 

It's easy to put together really, just using photos from the FW website as reference.


----------



## yanlou

Nice, are the legs really as possable as shown on the Forgeworld site?


----------



## TheReverend

yeah, how pose-able is everything? That's looking good by the way IanC. i wouldn't mind two fists on mine when I get it but I play Space Wolves and there's no option for that  Hoping they bring out some more weapon variants though.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

It looks a bit like a Terran Marine.


----------



## JHarrison

I think I like the Contempter-pattern better than the Codex-pattern dreadnaught simply because it looks more likely to move correctly. Although it reminds me a little too much of an Urbanmech (WARNING!!! Battletech reference) it _is_ the correct model for pre-Heresy pattern dreadnaughts, and would be a better model for Venerable Dreadnaughts and most Chaos Dreadnaughts (as they are supposedly all from the Heresy Era).


----------



## IanC

yanlou said:


> Nice, are the legs really as possable as shown on the Forgeworld site?





TheReverend said:


> yeah, how pose-able is everything? That's looking good by the way IanC.


Very posable. Its kinda scary when you look at it in its pieces, since the legs are in about 4 pieces each.


----------



## TheReverend

IanC: cool. the one thing I dislike about GW dreads is the lack of dynamism.


----------



## IanC

Also its fairly easy to magnetise. I have one magnet on the right arm where the weapon connects to the shoulder (for weapon swapping) and one at the shoulder on the left (for transport)


----------



## Wolflord Rush

Maidel said:


> Not necessarily - he was the first wolf lord after Russ. Therefore he fell well after the end of the hersey and thus, probably missed these.


According to the Codex, Russ was interred into his dread armor in M31, which means hes been a dreadnaught for 10,000 years. The heresy was also in M31 I believe, which means these Contemptor Patterns should still have been fairly plentiful, if Im doing my date conversions right. It does make sense that Bjorn could be in one of these.

I plan on possibly converting one for Bjorn, and if I dont use him as Bjorn, i can just use him as a ven dread, or as a contemptor if my opponents allow, which at my local club, they love stuff like this so it may be well worth it.


----------



## TheReverend

some new pics up on BoLS:
http://www.lounge.belloflostsouls.net/showthread.php?t=16732"

Wolflord Rush: it was Bjorn that was placed in the dread... the mighty Wolf King Russ had disappeared by this point... 

Rev


----------



## GrizBe

Nice find Rev... Think i've just found everyones new favourite dreadnaught pattern out of them....

Twin assault cannons and cyclone missle launcher!










Also, other weapon options... Looks like twinlinked heavy bolters, plasma cannon, and a conversion beamer?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

GrizBe said:


> Also, other weapon options... Looks like twinlinked heavy bolters, plasma cannon, and a conversion beamer?


It's actually a _heavy_ conversion beamer. As if a normal one wasn't bad enough.:grin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth

omfg sooo want one.


----------



## GrizBe

Heavy conversion beamer? Damn... thats gonna be EVIL..... *Orders 15* Muhahahaa


----------



## Son of mortarion

i can't wait until the chaos variations come out, they should be interesting models as there is a lot of space for little mutations here and there...


----------



## coke123

Look at the one on the top left. Fuck yes! MAH AUTOCANNONS!!!!!!

EDIT: OR is that another one with Heavy Bolters... Hope not, but considering we can't see a long barrel protruding out, it seems likely. Oh well, it'll still be easy to replace the Heavy Bolter Barrels with autocannon ones...


----------



## bitsandkits

psst thats the reflection of the asses on the two infront.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

With the news of new weapon arms, I find myself adding more to the growing list of another FW order. I'm hoping they'll include an updated PDF on the weapon statlines. I'm especially interested in fielding a Contemptor with a heavy conversion beamer (this statline is one I really want to see).


----------



## TheReverend

I really want them to bring some autocannons out so I can make the rifleman dread I've been thinking about for a while.


----------



## coke123

bitsandkits said:


> psst thats the reflection of the asses on the two infront.


Why? Why must you destroy my hopes and dreams? *breaks down into mad, uncontrollable sobs*


----------

